# (gelöst) [latex] Zeilenumbruch in 'tabbing' ?

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Ich hab gestern angefangen mich mit Latex auseinander zu setzen (mit Hilfe von Kile) und bin doch sehr angetan von den Möglichkeiten.

Nachdem ich nun schon mehrere Seiten geschrieben habe, ist mir aber ein Problem aufgefallen. In einer 'tabbing'-Sektion scheint mir der Text nicht mehr umgebrochen zu werden, wenn ich an den rechten Rand angekommen bin. Das muss wohl an mir liegen, denn sowas ist wohl keine ungewöhnliche Sache.

Zum besseren Verständnis mal ein Screenshot des Problems (~50kb).

Und hier der entsprechende Latex-Part:

```
\paragraph{Definition 2.10}

\begin{tabbing}

\hspace{20mm}\=\kill

  \textbf{P} \> $=_{def}$ Menge aller Entscheidungsprobleme, die in Zeit $O(n^k)$ für \underline{ein} $k \in       \mathbb{N}$ gelöst werden können, sogenannte \underline{Polynomialzeit}.\\

  \textbf{EXP} \> $=_{def}$ Menge aller Entscheidungsprobleme, die in Zeit $O(2^{n^k})$ für \underline{ein} $k \in \mathbb{N}$ gelöst werden können, sogenannte \underline{Exponentialzeit}. \\

  \textbf{bekannt} \> - P $\subseteq$ EXP (jede Aufgabe, die in P liegt, ist erst recht auch in EXP)\\

  \> - P $\neq$ EXP

\end{tabbing}
```

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand diese Problem mal erklären  :Smile: 

Gruß,

MartinLast edited by BlackEye on Mon May 31, 2004 11:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Earthwings

Hatte ich auch mal in mathematischen Formeln, habe es für einen kghostview-Bug gehalten. Versuch mal, die Datei mit acroread zu betrachten, da dürfte es richtig dargestellt werden.

----------

## BlackEye

ne, leider nicht. Habs gerade mal getestet, aber das tuts auch nicht :-/

gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, Text auf diese Weise zu strukturieren?

```

Punkt1: blah blah Text .. .gaaaaaaaaaanz viel Text

        noch mehr text, der in der 2. Zeile dem linken Rand in der Ersten folgen soll

Beispiel zu Punk1: text text text............................

                   auch hier soll der Text am linken Rend der vorangehenden Zeile fortsetzen
```

mit dem \begin{tabbing} hab ich das gleiche Problem, wie mit dem \begin{table}...

Aber irgendwie kanns das ja nicht sein...

----------

## platinumviper

Nimm statt tabbing tabularx:

```
\usepackage{tabularx}

...

\noindent\begin{tabularx}{\linewidth}{@{}lX}

    \textbf{P} & $=_{def}$ Menge aller ... \\
```

platinumviper

----------

## BlackEye

super, klasse!

Danke für den Tipp. So hab ich mir das vorgestellt

Gruß,

Martin

----------

